# Lapfox CDs. Where can I get them



## mrperson379 (Jul 4, 2013)

I love collecting CDs and I'd really like to get some lapfox CDs just to say I have some. Where can I get them, if possible.


----------



## Demensa (Jul 7, 2013)

I did a quick google search for you and it turns out that they aren't regularly available anywhere.
The best you can do is follow Renard on Facebook or Twitter and wait until he does a limited run of CDs for one of his releases.


----------



## mrperson379 (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks. Will look into it.


----------



## Grimfang999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Demensa said:


> I did a quick google search for you and it turns out that they aren't regularly available anywhere.
> The best you can do is follow Renard on Facebook or Twitter and wait until he does a limited run of CDs for one of his releases.


This, yea\h he doesnt sell them regularly and if he does they are limited release. Ill messege you here or something if it happens.


----------



## RockerFox (Jul 10, 2013)

Not to be a burden but can I ask; who is Lapfox?


----------



## Grimfang999 (Jul 10, 2013)

RockerFox said:


> Not to be a burden but can I ask; who is Lapfox?



Lapfox is a "record label" owned by Renard queenston (Aka Renard, Jackal Queenston, Truxton, Mayhem, Kitsune^2 Furries in a Blender, Darius, Bendetto, Adrean, Azrael, Kitcaliber, and basically every other alias under the label). He produces a massive variety of electronic music types from house to raggacore ot happy hardcore to mashup to digital hardcore to low tempo dubstep to speedcore. He is amongst the most well known furry music producers around, even gaining some recognition from internet giants such as the Game Grumps and Eddsworld.

In short, its Renard collecting all his alias' under a record label of sorts when its only one guy who produces a crapton of music.


http://lapfox.bandcamp.com/ Heres is works from 2009 onwards. A lot of his work between 2006-2009 can be found here for free http://www.mediafire.com/folder/aw5h7ynp4apm1/


And thats all you need to know about lapfox aka renard queenston.


----------



## RockerFox (Jul 11, 2013)

Well that explains why I haven't heard of it. I never really got into the electronic music genres


----------



## mrperson379 (Jul 14, 2013)

I never really listened to anything like it before, but I've really gotten into it.


----------



## Unicornboy (Aug 11, 2013)

Renard's music is a good entry way into niche genres like speedcore and breakcore.


----------

